# على ماذا تعتمد دراسة هندسة المعدات الطبية ؟؟



## سيريال (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ماهي المواد التي تعتمد عليها هندسة المعدات الطبية هل هي رياضيات اوكيمياءا وفيزياء 
ارجو تنويري لاني احاول الابتعاد عن الرياضيات قدر المستطاع ولو فيه كتب ممكن 
تساعدني من الان للسنة القادمة لاني الان ادرس لغة انجليزية تحضيري ولكن الشكر


----------



## التوزري (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الهندسة الطبية تحتاج لكل العلوم يا صديقنا


----------



## سيريال (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي التوزري على توضيحك وجزاك الله الخير الجزيل


----------



## المهندس عبووود (3 فبراير 2009)

الرياضيات والعلوم هي اساس الهندسة ولو بدك تحاول تبتعد عنهم ابتعد عن الهندسة بشكل عام .


----------



## محمد إمبابي (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ما هي المواد التي يتم تدريسها في قسم الهندسة الطبية بالمعاهد الهندسية العليا ؟ 
و في أي سنة يكون التخصص في هذا القسم بالمعهد ؟
و ما هي كليات الهندسة و المعاهد الهندسية العليا التي يوجد بها هذا التخصص في مصر ؟


----------



## احساس القلم (10 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز
الهندسة بشكل عام والطبية بشكل تعتمد بشكل أساسي على الفيزياء لكن الفيزيا والرياضيات مكملان لبعضهما
الرياضيات الي أخدناها هي نفس الي بالتوجيهي العربي 
اعتمادنا على الرياضيات بشكل أساسي كان بالسنة الأولى
اذا كان طموحك الهندسة الطبية لازم تتغلب على المشكلة لأنه يستحق التعب والاجتهاد

تحياتي...............


----------



## مستشار الكتلوني (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ياخواني المهندسين اريد ان اعرف المواد التي تدرس في هندسة المعدات الطبية وعلى اي مواد تعتمد بشكل عام


----------



## totabota (27 مارس 2010)

ارجوكم اريد معرفة مراكز تعطي دورات في صيانه المعدات الطبية في مصر


----------



## مصعب التجاني (7 يونيو 2010)

هندسة المعدات الطبية تخصص جميل جدا لكن يحتاج الي اجتهاد خصوصا في الفيزياء والرياضيات(عاشق هندسة المعدات الطبية)


----------



## مصعب التجاني (7 يونيو 2010)

لان هندسة المعدات الطبية في نظري مهنة انسانية في المقام الاول (كيفية ايجاد حل لمشكلة طبية )


----------



## مصعب التجاني (7 يونيو 2010)

من اهم الكتب التي تدرس في هندسة المعدات الطبية (biomedical instrument) وبالاضافة الي كتب التشريح واغلبية الكتب التي تدرس في مجال الطب


----------



## Omer yousif (10 أغسطس 2010)

اريد ان اعرف مايدرس في هندسة المعدات الطبية بشكل عام \جامعة الجزيره


----------



## bioeng_amro (20 أغسطس 2010)

سيريال قال:


> ماهي المواد التي تعتمد عليها هندسة المعدات الطبية هل هي رياضيات اوكيمياءا وفيزياء
> ارجو تنويري لاني احاول الابتعاد عن الرياضيات قدر المستطاع ولو فيه كتب ممكن
> تساعدني من الان للسنة القادمة لاني الان ادرس لغة انجليزية تحضيري ولكن الشكر





اخي الكريم الهندسه الطبيه تعتمد على كل العلوم واكثر علوم تركز عليها هي :

الرياضيات - بالنسبه لنظام جامعتنا ( نظام انجلترا ) نأخذ الرياضيات : 8 فصول دراسيه من أصل 10
الفيزياء معاك معاك 
الميكانيكا ( وهي خليط بين الفيزياء والرياضيات )
الاحياء ( لازم تعرف مكونات جسم الانسان) مراح تتعمق فيه كثير
الحاسوب ( paython ,, C++,, matlab .......) لازم تتعلم لغات برمجه كثير

ملحوظه اذا انت ما من النوع الحتدرس كثير ما تدخل هندسه طبيه لانها تلم علوم المهندسين والاطباء 

بالنسبه لجامعتي الهندسه الطبيه اصعب تخصص


----------

